# GRUB

## Malone

Estimados:

Instalé Gentoo Linux, pero he tenido problemas con Grub. Creo que los comandos que le pasé están errados. A ver si me ayudan. Tengo el disco con 4 particiones primarias, de las que hda1 es Win98, hda2 linux, hda3 linux swap, hda4 linux. Para pasar los parámetros a Grub deduje esto:

hda1= hd0,0

hda2= hd0,1 (boot)

hda3= hd0,2

hda4= hd0,3 (root)

por lo tanto:

grub> root (hd0,1)

grub> setup (hd0)

y en el archivo menu.lst:

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,1) /boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,3)

kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda4

title=Windows 98

root (hd0,0)

chainloader +1

Sin embargo, el sistema me arroja "error 15". Para entrar a Winkk no tengo problemas.

Gracias por toda ayuda.

----------

## TcB

Esto esta mal:

```
title=Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,3)

kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda4
```

Tienes que poner esto:

```
title=Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,1)

kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda4
```

----------

## Tuxisuau

Lo correcto es hacerlo como propone TcB.

El root de la conf de Gentoo es donde se encuentra el kernel, y ha de ser /boot. Luego al kernel ya le especificas el root de verdad con root=/dev/hda4.

----------

